# Moving to mexico-step one.



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Gather up your passport, and other ID, to take with you to the nearest Mexican Consulate to your current home. Assuming that you have already explored Mexico as a tourist, and really want to live there, you will need to apply for a residence visa.

There are financial requirements to meet, and to prove. You will need 6-12 months of your bank statements for each person. If you meet the minimum amount for a temporary residence Visa (Residente Temporal), you are likely to be approved in a very short time. Once approved, you will finish the process of obtaining the actual visa in Mexico.

Consulates have websites. You may look there for details, forms, and even appointments.

Note: If only one spouse can meet the financial requirements, do not worry. The other one and even their children may enter Mexico as tourists, and use another method to obtain residence visas after the primary person has been issued his/her visa in Mexico.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Well step one died, when is step two????????


----------



## PrairieDog (Dec 9, 2018)

*Dec 2018 change in Financial Requirements*

Temporary Resident Visa from the San Diego Mexican Consul website

*(Retired Income Holder “Rentista”)*
If you are retired and you are going to live temporary without any income in Mexico, you must apply for a visa as a “Temporary Resident”.

Requirements:

1. Fill out the Application Download

2. Valid Passport (book passport - original and one copy, you must have copy from the first, last and all pages in which you have visas or stamps).

3. If you are not a United States citizen, you must present a US alien permanent resident card (green card) or a U.S. valid visa multiple entries, (original and copy).

4. One passport size picture front view white background (recent without glasses).

5. Original Letter typed addressed to the Consulate General of Mexico specifying the purpose of your entry in Mexico. The letter should include your request to have Temporary Resident Visa, date of travel and port of entry, address in Mexico. (original)

6. Documents proving your economic solvency. Last six bank statements (the complete official statement month by month with full name and address – NO P.O. Box), which reflect direct deposit from *SSA a monthly income of $1,200.00 with a minimum average balance of $1,200.00 us dollars at the end of the month.
*


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

PrairieDog said:


> Temporary Resident Visa from the San Diego Mexican Consul website
> 
> *(Retired Income Holder “Rentista”)*
> If you are retired and you are going to live temporary without any income in Mexico, you must apply for a visa as a “Temporary Resident”.
> ...


 "direct deposit from SSA*"?*
Does the source really matter? I had zero income from SSA when I applied for a visa 10 years ago.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> "direct deposit from SSA*"?*
> Does the source really matter? I had zero income from SSA when I applied for a visa 10 years ago.


The rules might have changed in the last ten years. I wonder if the reign of AMLO will see further changes . . .


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> The rules might have changed in the last ten years. I wonder if the reign of AMLO will see further changes . . .


Could be. To be clear, I had income, just none from SSA.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I suspect that the San Diego consulate is paraphrasing the law, and left out an 'OR', since there are many other sources of retirementt income which could qualify a person.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2017)

*Monthly Income*

Buenos noches, y Feliz Navidad . . . I received my Residente Temporal visa last month under a minimum monthly SSA income as stated on the Las Vegas Mexican Consulate website of $1400.00 USD.



PrairieDog said:


> Temporary Resident Visa from the San Diego Mexican Consul website
> 
> *(Retired Income Holder “Rentista”)*
> If you are retired and you are going to live temporary without any income in Mexico, you must apply for a visa as a “Temporary Resident”.
> ...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Congratulations! Just keep it renewed (and your car too, if you have one) and four years will fly by quickly. By then, you will probably have bought a car in Mexico, removed any foreign vehicle, and be ready for the transition to Residente Permanente.


----------



## Haskins (May 21, 2017)

Is the process the same for American spouses of Mexican citizens? Asking for a wife. (Mine)


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The American spouse of a Mexican citizen may apply under a different set of rules; "Vincula Familiar", and I think they can do that at INM within Mexico. It would be wise to ask INM, if you are already in Mexico. If not, ask at a Mexican consulate for the details, as they are different and may not require any proofs of income, etc. Instead, you will need proofs of marriage, residence and of the spouse's ID and other such documents.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> The American spouse of a Mexican citizen may apply under a different set of rules; "Vincula Familiar", and I think they can do that at INM within Mexico. It would be wise to ask INM, if you are already in Mexico. If not, ask at a Mexican consulate for the details, as they are different and may not require any proofs of income, etc. Instead, you will need proofs of marriage, residence and of the spouse's ID and other such documents.


Shouldn't that be "Víncul*o* Familiar"?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Very possibly.....My Spanish is rather 'fractured'.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Very possibly.....My Spanish is rather 'fractured'.


Happy to help your Spanish to mend.


----------



## almot (Aug 25, 2012)

First post, so go easy on me. I think income is not the only way to qualify. RT requirements as I read them on Mex Consulate here in Canada are:

"Original and a photocopy of investment receipts or bank statements showing an average monthly balance of $37,221.50 Canadian dollars during the past twelve months; or
Original and a photocopy of documents showing that the applicant has employment or a pension with a monthly tax-free income of over $2,233.29 Canadian dollars during the past six months."

Amounts are based on minimum Mexican wages and may change. To qualify for RP one needs MUCH more money (or higher income). Only pensioners are allowed RP without going through RT first, if I'm correct (and still need to satisfy financial requirements).

I'm only considering getting RT (retirement is some years away, unfortunately). So I could be wrong. 

Great forum, I've been lurking here as a guest before joined, and hope to learn more in future.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2017)

*Residente Temporal*

Bienvenido.

I applied for the Residente Temporal here in the USA, Las Vegas consulate back in November. I was able to qualify and receive my RT visa ( which I am heading to Chiapas next week to begin & complete the process ) using my Social Security Benefit ( pension ) which came in just above the minimum required for a USA citizen. ( I should also mention, and I believe I am very fortunate here - I bought a home in San Cristobal de Las Casas in 2005 - that helped too! )

con una sonrisa . . . 



almot said:


> First post, so go easy on me. I think income is not the only way to qualify. RT requirements as I read them on Mex Consulate here in Canada are:
> 
> "Original and a photocopy of investment receipts or bank statements showing an average monthly balance of $37,221.50 Canadian dollars during the past twelve months; or
> Original and a photocopy of documents showing that the applicant has employment or a pension with a monthly tax-free income of over $2,233.29 Canadian dollars during the past six months."
> ...


----------



## almot (Aug 25, 2012)

What I'm trying to say here is that you don't need 6-months proof of income when you have 12-months proof of assets. 

Let's say, you are 65 today, and only have one month of SS pension statement, but you want to go to Mex consulate right now because it's getting cold and you are itching to go some place warm. If you can show 37K CAN (or 30K USD) for the last 12 months, you are good to go for 1-year RT (they give you 1 year, then you need to renew).


----------



## almot (Aug 25, 2012)

...another thing is that the amounts are higher this year. Converting from $CAD to $US it's $1,660 monthly income, not every social pension would qualify. I believe they've raised the threshold recently due to 16% increase of minimum Mexican wage.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yes, that is the case. Investments can count, if your consulate agrees, and the rates amounts are always subject to change with currency fluctuations, or even consular whims. Consulates are part of the department of foreign affairs, while immigration is not. They don't talk much, so nothing is carved in stone.


----------



## almot (Aug 25, 2012)

Those high numbers were from Vancouver consulate. All other consulates - Toronto, Montreal, Calgary - have posted amounts for income/assets 30% lower: CAN 28K assets or CAN 1,700 income. I can't understand this.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Definitely not carved in stone. Some consulates interpret things 'differently', but it is best not to argue the point with them. Just move on to a 'friendlier' consulate. That large a difference in the amounts might indicate that the consulate wrote their 'rules' when the new laws cam out in 2012, and still use those figures.....¿Quien sabe?


----------



## almot (Aug 25, 2012)

Yes, I would think there is a typo on Vancouver page. It's a federal law, amounts of assets are based on certain number of minimum wages in Mexico DF. Should be the same across the consulates, give or take fluctuations of exchange rate.


----------



## EmilyTravels (May 19, 2018)

RVGRINGO said:


> Yes, that is the case. Investments can count, if your consulate agrees, and the rates amounts are always subject to change with currency fluctuations, or even consular whims. Consulates are part of the department of foreign affairs, while immigration is not. They don't talk much, so nothing is carved in stone.


Just to supply a datapoint: My husband and I (retired but not drawing Social Security or a Pension) were able to provide investment statements for one year and qualified based on those for Residente Permanente Visas. The consulate (in Orlando, FL) did not ask for any other income verification, bank statements, etc. We are not rich, but we did satisfy the financial requirements for RP with only our Vanguard statements.

We are now in Mexico and had no issues with continuing and completing the process here in Progreso, Yucatan. The INM agent couldn't have been friendlier, and even spoke some English. We got our cards within a few weeks of initiating the process here and are now happy RPs! :amen:


----------



## almot (Aug 25, 2012)

Correct numbers - more or less, like everything in Mexico:

RT: aftertax income 300 minimum daily Mex wages or assets 5,000 wages.
RP: aftertax income 500 minimum wages or assets 20,000 wages.

As of January 1, 2019 the minimum wage is set MXN 102.68, a big jump from 88-something of 2018.

Right now MXN 102.68 is slightly more than USD 5.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

almot said:


> Yes, I would think there is a typo on Vancouver page. It's a federal law, amounts of assets are based on certain number of minimum wages in Mexico DF. Should be the same across the consulates, give or take fluctuations of exchange rate.


The Vancouver page has another error. The official name of the capital of the country officially changed almost three years ago, from Mexico, D.F. to the CDMX. 

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/jan/29/mexico-city-name-change-federal-district-df


----------



## almot (Aug 25, 2012)

I don't remember whether they mention at all the name of Mx capital on Vancouver consulate site. I mentioned "Mexico, DF" - my bad. Their income/asset numbers in CAD are still wrong, must be from several years ago. Though it wouldn't surprise me if Vancouver consulate followed these wrong guidelines, - who knows...

Applications of some US consulates refer to wages in "distrito federal", which includes CDMX aka Mexico city, but technically not the same as Mexico city.

Anyway, right now the "correct" required income/assets are a higher than in 2018, though not as high as crazy numbers of Vancouver office. Things of course may and will change.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

almot said:


> Applications of some US consulates refer to wages in "distrito federal", which includes CDMX aka Mexico city, but technically not the same as Mexico city.


These consulates have not kept the information in their applications up to date. The "Distrito Federal" no longer exists


----------



## almot (Aug 25, 2012)

You won't take them to court if they reject US $1,400 pension because application says "DF or Distrito Federal" instead of Ciudad Mexico or CDMX  

What's important is - amounts in pesos went up by 16% as of January 1. Unless they also re-wrote Immigration Act over holidays. 

300 minimum wages today is ~USD 1,600. Not every SS pension will get you RT.


----------



## DebInFL (Dec 1, 2016)

Found this, but it's just about fees, not income.

https://www.natlawreview.com/article/mexico-s-new-governmental-immigration-fees-2019

This is about the increase in minimum wage 1/1/19

https://www.natlawreview.com/articl...e-slated-to-increase-effective-january-1-2019

*Found another site that has 2019 requirements.
*
RT - savings of at least the past 12 months of approx. US 27,000 OR a regular income from a pension or investments of approximately US $1,620/mth.

RP - Savings of at least the past 12 months of approximately US $108,000 or a regular income from a pension or investments of approximately US $2,700 per month.

Real Estate - If you apply for temporary residency on the basis that you own real estate in MX, you need a notarized document that demonstrates you own a residential property situatited in MX worth at least US $216,000 at fair market value.

Investing in MX: You can apply for temporary residency on the basis of investing in a Mexican Company, which can be your own Mexican company, or one listed on the MX stock market. Your investment must equal at least an equivalent of approximately US $108,000.

IMPORTANT: You cannot 'mix' the different types of income/saving/assets. You need to show savings, OR income, OR assets (home) OR an investment plan in MX.

Residing in MX using a Visitor's Permit: There is no time limit to remain outside the country before re-entering using a new FMM, however, due to computerization, "perpetual visitors" may now have their intentions questioned at the port of entry. Some people have been turned away.


----------



## DebInFL (Dec 1, 2016)

I was going to move this year, unfortunately, the new income requirements have stymied my plans, as I don't have the required $1,620/month for 12 months, only the 2018 amount of around $1,400/month. I don't have the required amount in savings, either. I'm very discouraged by this. 

However, I did read a recent article that 93% of Americans living in MX are there illegally on expired visas, and that MX does not plan to pursue deportation unless they commit crimes. I would never do that, but I may try to come anyway and do visa runs until I can prove income. 

Every year, there is another reason I can't move to MX. I'm beginning to think it wasn't meant to be. Yet here in the US, rents are going higher and higher, and my income is getting harder and harder to live on. I feel trapped.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

You are a member of a very large club, sad to say. It is increasingly difficult to live in the U.S. on what most people have when they retire.

I don't know about those figures in the article you read. Any verification or source given by the author? Seems way too high.

Visa runs do work for some, but will be a real PITA. However, it may be worth it. As far as "meant to be", I don't think that's a reliable reality measure. Usually, those determined to reach a goal don't pay attention to it, and they "make it so". Here's wishing you the best in joining us in Mexico.
Hang in there!


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear that your plans got thwarted. 

Depending on where you are living in Florida and where you might have moved to in Mexico, you might have found that there is not much difference in C.O.L. one place vs the other. But the 'wrong' place in Florida and the 'right' place in Mexico, could be mucho difference.

One option that you might pursue/investigate is moving to the border of Mexico in Texas.... say McAllen Tx. You might find that the COL there is less than Florida and not so different if at all from down into Mexico. And the ambiance is about the same on that Tx. border as farther south. While I can't quote you rhyme and verse it is an option to check out.

Maybe RVGringo will chime in as he lived in Mexico for years but recently moved to McAllen due to health/altitude reasons.


----------



## almot (Aug 25, 2012)

DebInFL said:


> *Found another site that has 2019 requirements.
> *
> RT - savings of at least the past 12 months of approx. US 27,000 OR a regular income from a pension or investments of approximately US $1,620/mth....


Note that it says "approximately". Exact numbers are in minimum wages, in pesos. But - yes, these numbers agree with new (increased) minimum wages.

I haven't heard about problems with frequent FMM, i.e. 6-months stays renewed as soon as it expires. But they are changing things at the border. On Tijuana bus crossing they didn't even check tourist visas before, now INM officer comes up to the bus and checks everybody's passport. 

Most expats in Baja are driving there in US-plated cars, and because there is no TIP in this state, they just drive through without visas. South-bound traffic jam at 5pm at the border is horrible, Mexicans are coming home from work in San Diego. If they start checking everybody's visa, they will have to re-build the crossing and few miles of South-bound roads on the US side.


----------



## almot (Aug 25, 2012)

lagoloo said:


> I don't know about those figures in the article you read. Any verification or source given by the author? Seems way too high.


RT requires income 300 min daily MX wages or assets 5,000 min wages. Minimum wage is now MXN 102.68, the "source" is AMLO  ... 
Mexican wages went up 16% as of January 1.

Peso creeping slowly up relatively to USD added some to those USD amounts, but mostly it's 16% wage increase.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

"However, I did read a recent article that 93% of Americans living in MX are there illegally on expired visas,"

*That* was what I was questioning. Seemed not likely.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

lagoloo said:


> "However, I did read a recent article that 93% of Americans living in MX are there illegally on expired visas,"
> 
> *That* was what I was questioning. Seemed not likely.


But is certainly in keeping with the over abundance of ‘fake news’ that seems to be the norm these day!


----------



## almot (Aug 25, 2012)

Many expats do ignore visa/FMM requirement, but I doubt it's 93% nation-wide. Maybe only in places like Baja Norte, where most expats drive in rather than fly, and there is no TIP for cars.

A lot more people ignored FMM 10-15 years ago, when the border was not that computerized and one could enter Mexico without having to show any ID. There was no INM officer to be seen anywhere near bus/pedestrian turnstile, and cars were rarely stopped either.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

In that case, Baja Norte might be a good choice. (kidding)


----------



## almot (Aug 25, 2012)

Baja Norte is expensive, too many Californians have decided that it was a "good choice". Baja South is more expensive yet. Baja Central is literally the middle of nowhere, hours and hours from the nearest hospital or commercial airport, and not particularly cheap.

INM officers at Tijuana border are pretty sharp now. If (BIG IF) they decide to question your semi-permanent living on FMM, it's all there in computer - when you were issued the last FMM and for how long.


----------



## almot (Aug 25, 2012)

DebInFL said:


> I was going to move this year, unfortunately, the new income requirements have stymied my plans, as I don't have the required $1,620/month for 12 months, only the 2018 amount of around $1,400/month. I don't have the required amount in savings, either.


From what I understand, income statements have to be for the last 6 months only. Assets statements have to be for the last 12 months.

Most retirees won't have a problem to qualify under new requirements if they really want to. Like the other poster said, you just "make it so". House can be downsized, and there are other ways to produce 27K in savings for 12 months, this is still relatively small money. The biggest question is whether Mexico is what you want.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

almot said:


> From what I understand, income statements have to be for the last 6 months only. Assets statements have to be for the last 12 months.
> 
> Most retirees won't have a problem to qualify under new requirements if they really want to. Like the other poster said, you just "make it so". House can be downsized, and there are other ways to produce 27K in savings for 12 months, this is still relatively small money. The biggest question is whether Mexico is what you want.



Reading about the problems government employees are having, it seems like there are lots of people in the US without any savings to tide them over missing pay checks. I don't think $27,000 is "small money" for many people.


----------



## almot (Aug 25, 2012)

Those still in workforce often live paycheck to paycheck. There are mortgages, children, car lease, you name it. 

But I was talking about retirees. Now, if a retiree has zero savings, no home equity and only $1,200-1,400 pension... should really think before moving to anywhere, IMO. Mexico is not very cheap and is getting more and more expensive every year, inflation is high. "Probably" he could still live cheaper in Mexico, but the conditions and location might not be to his liking.


----------



## EmilyTravels (May 19, 2018)

lagoloo said:


> "However, I did read a recent article that 93% of Americans living in MX are there illegally on expired visas,"
> 
> *That* was what I was questioning. Seemed not likely.


Couldn't agree more. I read this statistic in an article someone posted on Facebook (sorry, don't have link now), and I thought it was absurd. There was absolutely no source given or even an explanation of who these 93% are. I suspect they grouped together people who actually ARE living here in Mexico on expired visas with people who are living here perpetually on tourist visas doing border runs. While not illegal, it may be unethical, since in doing so, that person is clearly no longer a tourist.

Even if they grouped these two segments of the American expat population together and called them illegal, I don't think it would add up to 93%.

Here in the Yucatan, every American I know either has an RT, RP, or is a snowbird and only here for up to six months at a time. Sure, I don't know a ton of people, but I think I would be aware if such a large % were illegal. I also lived in Playa del Carmen for two separate 6-month periods on a tourist visa and didn't see much flouting of the law.


----------



## almot (Aug 25, 2012)

There can't be reliable data on how many people overstay their visa or renew it at the border every 6 months. There is no exit control on ground crossings. If somebody renewed 180 days FMM next day after it had expired, he could've left Mexico few months prior to that, there is no way to tell.

Though I know many people who don't care about RP and live there with FMM because there is none or very little benefit in getting RP. Not worth the expense and trouble for them.


----------



## EmilyTravels (May 19, 2018)

almot said:


> Though I know many people who don't care about RP and live there with FMM because there is none or very little benefit in getting RP. Not worth the expense and trouble for them.


I'm sure you're right that many people go this route. I got my RP so I wouldn't have to leave Mexico at arbitrary times. Just want to be able to come and go whenever I need to, to visit aging parents in the US, etc. Living in Mexico a few years ago on tourist visa, it wasn't always convenient or practical to leave at the right time -- sometimes put us back in the US in the middle of winter, which was exactly what we wanted to avoid! I'm just happy to be here, follow their rules, and am thankful that they will have us. In the US, it's a lot more difficult in reverse, and that's one of the reasons I am here, not there.


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

Overall, I believe Mexico still wants to encourage U.S. and Canadian retirees to spend their time and money in Mexico. So, I really doubt that they are doing anything to "crack down" on those essentially living in Mexico on a tourist permit. 

Also, even if someone does not meet the financial obligations for RT to the last centavo, it may still be worth applying at a Mexican consulate. While the rules may state that monthly income and savings cannot be combined, there seems to be considerable individual discretion available to consulate personnel. So, It would not hurt to gather your paperwork and give it a try.

And, while there are many places in Mexico, such as the major cities, the best known resorts towns and the existing expat enclaves, where COL is not all that much lower than NOB; there are still many very nice smaller cities and towns throughout Mexico where the cost of living is way lower. I know because I am living in one such place, the city of Colima.

So, what I am trying to say overall is, if you have "portable" income, whether a pension, rental income, a job you can do remotely or other types of investment income, and you want to live in Mexico for the lower cost of living, better weather, fresher food or whatever, there is probably a way to make that happen without doing anything illegal or unethical.


----------



## DebInFL (Dec 1, 2016)

almot said:


> From what I understand, income statements have to be for the last 6 months only. Assets statements have to be for the last 12 months.
> 
> Most retirees won't have a problem to qualify under new requirements if they really want to. Like the other poster said, you just "make it so". House can be downsized, and there are other ways to produce 27K in savings for 12 months, this is still relatively small money. The biggest question is whether Mexico is what you want.


It's still amazing to me how some people consider $27,000 "small money." For those of us who, no fault of their own, lost everything they had worked for all their lives because of the greed of corporations and Wall Street during the recession, $27,000 is an impossible sum to come up with. 

To explain: I lost my job in 2008 due to my company firing everyone full time making over $10/hr w/benefits and replacing them with PT minimum wage workers. Living in a "right to work" state, I had no recourse, and they lied on unemployment forms, so couldn't get that either. Over the course of two years I had to spend my meager savings (I had never made much money & was a single mom for 20 years) to live and try to save my house, since no one would hire someone over 50. I finally lost it all, and due to a disability, am now forced to live at poverty level in order to keep my medical care. I'm caught on the edge of the "benefits cliff," so trying to earn any extra money is a frightening proposition if I get caught.


Thanks for the part about only having to prove income for 6 months, though. The site I saw said 12, although I thought it was six for monthly income. I already have proof of $1400, so if I can prove the new amount of $1620 for six months, that should do it. That's encouraging.


----------



## almot (Aug 25, 2012)

Debin FL: I said "relatively small". Also, there were other things mentioned - you only need to "show" 27K. Your situation is not unique but I think is rather atypical for perspective expat - there is no social pension because you are not 65 yet, there is no home equity so you can't use this as a leverage, and your income is lower than average.

If your income just recently went over 1,200, this might not be a long lasting situation. Coupled with need of medical care (you mentioned) this is going to be tough in Mexico. Don't want to even start on "free" healthcare in small towns. 

Market rentals in Mexico for a single person are not cheaper than subsidized senior housing in the US or Canada, unless you choose to live in remote rural area with no electricity, no running water and propane truck never comes there. I hope you'll strike the balance and find the town that suits your needs, but be prepared to all kinds of surprises. Landlords in Mexico (and people overall) have mentality very different from that of the US. 

Nice weather on the coast in winter becomes unbearable in summer - when most expats flee North but you will have to stay. That's why many expats live on highlands at elevations about the cruising altitude of a jet airliner, - more balanced winter-summer, though not overall "good" in my opinion. High altitude is not tolerated well by everyone, this is also something to consider.

By all means, try it. Doesn't seem like anything else will be accepted as an answer. Keep in mind what the other poster wrote - your income should be "portable", i.e. you must be able to continue doing this from Mexico. It also must be stable. From what I hear, they are rather particular when interviewing pre-retirement people who work online.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

almot said:


> …
> That's why many expats live on highlands at elevations about the cruising altitude of a jet airliner, - more balanced winter-summer, though not overall "good" in my opinion. High altitude is not tolerated well by everyone, this is also something to consider.


Maybe some hyperbole was intended there. Jet liners cruise at around 10,000 m/30,000 feet. The highest point in Mexico, a volcano, is only 5636 m and, with few exceptions, even the higher cities are below 3000 m. Still they are high enough to cause issues for some people with health problems.


----------



## almot (Aug 25, 2012)

Assets vs income, from the official horse's mouth (RT application in Miami, FL):

...comprobante de inversiones o cuentas bancarias con saldo promedio mensual equivalente a cinco mil días de salario mínimo general vigente en el Distrito Federal, durante los últimos *doce meses*; o

... los documentos que demuestren que cuenta con empleo o pensión con ingresos mensuales libres de gravámenes mayores al equivalente de trescientos días de salario mínimo general vigente en el Distrito Federal, durante los últimos *seis meses*.

So, - assets for 12 months or income for 6.

Note that income amounts need to be "libres de gravámenes mayores" - free of major taxes, if I understand correctly.

They still use (obsolete) name for Mexican capital, but I believe the numbers - 5,000 minimum daily wages of assets or 300 wages of monthly income - didn't change.


----------



## almot (Aug 25, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> Maybe some hyperbole was intended there.


There was


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

almot said:


> Market rentals in Mexico for a single person are not cheaper than subsidized senior housing in the US or Canada, unless you choose to live in remote rural area with no electricity, no running water and propane truck never comes there.


I don't live in a remote, rural area without electricity or running water, but in the heart of Mexico City in a nice middle-class neighborhood. I pay 5200 pesos a month for a very small one-bedroom apartment, which at the current exchange rate comes to about $280 US a month. How does that compare to the subsidized housing rates mentioned in almot's post?


----------



## almot (Aug 25, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> very small one-bedroom apartment, which at the current exchange rate comes to about $280 US a month. How does that compare to the subsidized housing rates mentioned in almot's post?


About the same. Know seniors who pay less, in subsidized. Though also know many who pay more. Not all the subsidized tenants are equally poor, you know  ... 

Rentals in big cities of Mexico are in a different market than smaller towns liked by expats. I would understand living in a 9-million city if there was no other choice, ex. have a work there or financially stranded to the point where a big city with infrastructure is a better choice because I can't afford a car. Could be other reasons as well. What is your reason, may I ask?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

almot said:


> About the same. Know seniors who pay less, in subsidized. Though also know many who pay more. Not all the subsidized tenants are equally poor, you know  ...
> 
> Rentals in big cities of Mexico are in a different market than smaller towns liked by expats. I would understand living in a 9-million city if there was no other choice, ex. have a work there or financially stranded to the point where a big city with infrastructure is a better choice because I can't afford a car. Could be other reasons as well. What is your reason, may I ask?


You didn't ask me, but I will respond anyway.
I prefer to live in a big city. The advantages are numerous. I can walk or take a short bike ride to every place I need to go. There are buses to go anyplace further than a short walk or bike ride. There are multiple choices of movie theaters, there are Asian and other specialty grocery stores close by. There is a wide selection of restaurants, not a high priority for me, but nice when I have visitors. And I just live in the second largest city. Mexico City would be a wonderful place to live. I do like the slightly warmer climate in Guadalajara which is several hundred meters lower in elevation than Mexico City. I can afford a car but have no desire to live somewhere where I need to use one for necessities.


----------



## almot (Aug 25, 2012)

I hear that Guadalajara has another advantage for seniors - one of the best "free" hospitals in the country, if you are covered with Seguro Popular. And high overall density of medics of all kinds, hence lower fees.

Still, a big city by any measure. Air quality must be a problem.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> almot said:
> 
> 
> > About the same. Know seniors who pay less, in subsidized. Though also know many who pay more. Not all the subsidized tenants are equally poor, you know
> ...


Very good points. I also "need" these things bring a big city dweller all my life. Adding people watching and cultural events and restaurnt choices and international airport. If inexpensive rent is an issue for some here in San Luis Potosi any tenent apartment in many different parts of the city can be rented for $800.00 to $1,000 pesos per month for a 2 bedroom decent size. There is about 1500 - 16 apartments buildings here. Many are in nice secure areas. Smaller houses needing dome work in a working class area rent for about $3,000 to $4,500 pesos per month - apartments for about the same price.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

almot said:


> Rentals in big cities of Mexico are in a different market than smaller towns liked by expats. I would understand living in a 9-million city if there was no other choice, ex. have a work there or financially stranded to the point where a big city with infrastructure is a better choice because I can't afford a car. Could be other reasons as well. What is your reason, may I ask?


Many people including myself like living in big cities, like the CDMX. Just like when I lived in NYC for many years, I end up spending most of my time in my neighborhood or areas I can get to easily on public transportation, in my case the Centro Histórico and Chapultepec. I am retired, so I have lots of time to enjoy the cultural joys of this fabulous city, museums, good movies, concerts and so on. I haven't had a car since 1969 and have no desire or need to have one.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> almot said:
> 
> 
> > Rentals in big cities of Mexico are in a different market than smaller towns liked by expats. I would understand living in a 9-million city if there was no other choice, ex. have a work there or financially stranded to the point where a big city with infrastructure is a better choice because I can't afford a car. Could be other reasons as well. What is your reason, may I ask?
> ...


Good post. I would be very depressed living in a small town. Boring and just something I could never imagine getting stuck doing because of low finances. My previous post explains small or medium sized town rentals prices are no problem to find in a big city in Mexico. The poster seems to be thinking of rents in the US rather than here in Mexico it appears. Small towns in the US have cheap rent not 
available in cities. IMO

In my other post I misspelled tenement apartments which have 12 apartments per building and there are about 1500 buildings here. They are in every city in Mexico I visit.

Having a car because of rural living is also possibly a US thing not a Mexican thing. Many Mexicans have no car. Public transport is intense in all areas here. Not in the US, especially rural areas.


----------

